# Betta tankmates for a 10 gallon



## StygianSteel (Apr 2, 2010)

orchidman said:


> any ideas for tankmates for a betta in a 10 gallon. i will have an oto or two, but im looking for some other small tankmates. the tank will be low tech, heavily planted


I'm planning on doing a 10 gallon Betta tank setup in the near future myself. Personally I plan to go with a Betta, 3 African Dwarf Frogs, and 3 Otos which will be about max stocking. ADFs make pretty relaxed tank mates for Bettas.

If you're looking for more of a school a small group of Pygmy Corys, Harlequin Rasbora, or some sort of small Tetra would be nice. Would pretty much put you at max recommended stocking, but it's doable.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i dont want to over stock. but i dont really like frogs. ill get otos, maybe some rasboras?


----------



## KShoes (Sep 29, 2009)

My betta didn't touch my shrimps when i had him in a 5 gallon vase. Try some amano shrimps.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

do shrimp have any special requirements? i heard betas would be aggressive towards shrimp. since they are part of their natural diet ( i think i read that somewhere)


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Boraras brigittae
Danio erythromicron
Celestial Pearl Danio
Dario Dario (can be very finicky eaters)


I would NOT put anything that resembles a betta to a betta, IE Fancy guppies ect.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

orchidman said:


> do shrimp have any special requirements? i heard betas would be aggressive towards shrimp. since they are part of their natural diet ( i think i read that somewhere)


Anything smaller than an amano is a good chance it will be a snack, If you decide on Amano shrimp, place them in the tank for a few weeks before anything else. That will let them learn the tank, and find places to hide.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

none of those really catch my fancy, anything else? thanks for you input though. 

would any rasboras do? maybe harlequins?


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

orchidman said:


> none of those really catch my fancy, anything else? thanks for you input though.
> 
> would any rasboras do? maybe harlequins?


If they are nippy, probably not. The chili rasbora are very pretty fish, tiny little bright red fish. 

Really anything that is nippy, or has long flowing fin will either hurt the betta, or the betta will hurt it. The colors of some of the fish I posted are not completely apparent in pictures. The Danio erythromicron for example has an iridescent glowing orange/red color along the top and bottom with dark blue stripes vertical up and down its side. Under full light they glow in the tank, not to mention they are always playing around the tank, creating lots of interest to look at. This is true for the CPD (celestial pearl danio) as well as they are related. The dario dario wins on personality alone, although they are very very pretty little fish with red stripes along its side, some blusih and some orangeish between these stripes. they are tiny along with the Chili Rasbora, but the colors are really impressive in person. Pictures do not do them justice.

harlequin rasbora get to be around 2", a small group might work, I do not know how nippy they are. 

Another that might work is the Ember tetra, they are smaller, so a few more than normal might be ok, they do look very nice under good light.


----------



## fauxjargon (Oct 23, 2010)

orchidman said:


> none of those really catch my fancy, anything else? thanks for you input though.
> 
> would any rasboras do? maybe harlequins?


Spotted Dwarf Rasboras are significantly smaller than harlequins which would let you have a decent sized school while remaining within stocking limits. I have personally kept a school of 6 with a betta in a 10 gallon and it was fine. There are also many varieties of small killifish which will work with a betta.

Salt and Pepper cories would also make nice tankmates for a betta, as would African dwarf frogs or amano shrimp.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

I've got pepper corys in with mine and that seems to be working out well. They blend in amazingly well with the ADA Amazonia, and do a great job cleaning up after the betta (boy do they get excited about blood worms!). And the betta is much more active and sassy since I added the corys. Perked him right up. 

But then the whole purpose of my tank is the betta. I love having that one, amazing flash of color in the planted tank.


----------



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

Shrimp can do fine, even smaller shrimp like red cherry shrimp (which are somewhat easier to keep, and certainly easier to breed, than Amanos). It depends on the betta. Most leave them completely alone. Others hunt them relentlessly. I've had both, it's really the luck of the draw.


----------



## reignOfFred (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't see why you would have an issue with a few ember tetras or chili rasboras, or how about some pygmy cory cats or kuhli loaches?


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Celestial Pearl Danios, I have 4 in a 8g with a betta. Get on fine 

Swan


----------



## KShoes (Sep 29, 2009)

Noahma said:


> If they are nippy, probably not. The chili rasbora are very pretty fish, tiny little bright red fish.
> 
> Really anything that is nippy, or has long flowing fin will either hurt the betta, or the betta will hurt it. The colors of some of the fish I posted are not completely apparent in pictures. The Danio erythromicron for example has an iridescent glowing orange/red color along the top and bottom with dark blue stripes vertical up and down its side. Under full light they glow in the tank, not to mention they are always playing around the tank, creating lots of interest to look at. This is true for the CPD (celestial pearl danio) as well as they are related. The dario dario wins on personality alone, although they are very very pretty little fish with red stripes along its side, some blusih and some orangeish between these stripes. they are tiny along with the Chili Rasbora, but the colors are really impressive in person. Pictures do not do them justice.
> 
> ...


Harlequin rasboras aren't nippy. If anything, its my betta trying to take a bite out of them.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm currently planning on tearing down my ten gallon CRS tank and converting it to a betta tank. 

My stocking plan was this:

1 male betta
5-6 habrosus corys
3 otos
a small handful of ghost shrimp (to test the bettas personality)

This really maxes out the tanks bio-load IMO, but it shouldn't be that bad.


----------



## Batch (May 10, 2007)

orchidman said:


> do shrimp have any special requirements? i heard betas would be aggressive towards shrimp. since they are part of their natural diet ( i think i read that somewhere)


I have three female betas in a planted 5 gallon. They LOVE the RCS I put in there.  

Batch


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Depends on the betta . . . I wouldn't start out with anything too expensive, shrimp-wise, but if your guy is cool with them, then you're all set to go. I've been thinking about trying some with my CT if/when I upgrade him to a 20Long.


----------



## x_stephanie_x (Aug 5, 2010)

my bettas ate all my shrimp I had 
I've had bettas with Cardinal tetras, platies, adfs, My male betta would hang out with them. 
I currently have my female with serpae tetras, rasboras and guppies. 
But don't put fancy guppies with male bettas. Females... theres no definate yes or no answer.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Batch said:


> I have three female betas in a planted 5 gallon. They LOVE the RCS I put in there.
> 
> Batch


LOVE as in YUMYUM.....

I don't think it's a matter of it depends on the betta, unless the betta is a vegetarian.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

i bought 3 tiny silver sided tetras. i cant remember there name. but they are a lil smaller than rasboras.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

mistergreen said:


> I don't think it's a matter of it depends on the betta, unless the betta is a vegetarian.


I've known bettas who left shrimp alone, but it's possible they just never figured out they were tasty . . .


----------

